# Theraband Yellow Instead Of Gold?



## Sambuka (Dec 1, 2016)

The Question is simple, i Have 1 Meter Of Yellow Theraband In My House And I want To Know If Is Recommendable Replace My Broken Gold Band With That? And If I Put Two Bands On Each side instead Of One That Increase the Strength? Thanks


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambuka (Dec 1, 2016)

Ukprelude said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yep, I Know That. Thats Why Im Asking To Put Two Bands On Each Side. 
The Problem Is That In Venezuela, Where i Live. The TheraBand Gold Price Is Half Minimum Wage per Meter :/


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

This is the chart I go to for reference mate. I only tend to stick with tbg but recently I have made a few band sets with the silver, as seen on the chart I certainly wouldn't mix the bands or any bands for that matter as nearly every type of band/tube will differ, if you're going to use yellow I'd make a double band set or even triple it (depending on what you're using it for). I notice a difference between silver and gold so I imagine yellow will be a major decrease in performance. The table will be a good guide for you anyway. Hope this helped 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't know if you have access to but maybe you can source some cheaper supermarket exercise bands (with strongest resistance). There's certainly cheaper bands out there than theraband

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

I never tried it ,but I dont think it would work with any serious ammo !


----------



## Sambuka (Dec 1, 2016)

MedSlinger said:


> I never tried it ,but I dont think it would work with any serious ammo !


I´ll Try and Post How Well It Works


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

2 bands and go butterfly.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Aww, man....Yellow....that stuff is like tissue paper.

I don't know how it might hold up ROLLED into a tube, but I wouldn't put a whole lot of faith in it. Not to mention the inconsistency....

Maybe you could talk someone into trading with you....And maybe they could include some REAL banding in their package....


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

on the plus side .its real good for tying on with.


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Theraband yellow = faster retracting speed, very short life,weak. Theraband Gold = slower retracting speed, longer life, stronger.


----------

